# Best iPod Touch cases?



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

So I am off to purchase my touch today. I am not going to get warranty instead I want to invest in a really good case! I want to have something that will be able to take some serious wacks if the occasion ever arises. I have seen the Belkin Acrylic but I don't know anybody who has one.

Please let me know what you think and please offer other suggestions. Thanks so much.

These are my two options as of now:

Belkin Remix Acrylic Case for iPod touch F8Z228 in Canada at TigerDirect.ca

XtremeMac IPT-MSB-00 iTouch Mircoshield Case in Canada at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Have you checked if these products are on the Apple Store, and if people have reviewed them?

Just wondering, do the Touch and other current models come with a pouch? When I was preparing to buy my 5th generation iPod in December 2006 I spent a lot of time considering cases and trying to figure out what case would be best, but I ended up sticking with the pouch that came with the iPod. It gets the job done and I rather like it in fact.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Just wondering, do the Touch and other current models come with a pouch?


Nope.


----------



## dave id (Apr 13, 2000)

When I bought my Touch, I wanted a case that would completely cover the unit and protect the face when in my pocket. It seems like most cases out there are just rubber/plastic that protect the back/sides, leaving the face exposed. I wanted something solid, sort of like an old Newton lid, to cover it completely when not in use. What I ended up finding was in my local mall. (Stone Road Mall in Guelph) 
One of those cart vendors was selling a slim leather pouch the touch slipped into, with a stiff lid that flipped over the face, secured with a velcro strap. It has all the openings for the cord, usb cable, etc. Looks good, sort of like a tall slim black wallet. I'm finding it very useful, it was only about $20 or so. 
I can send you a pic if that helps.
Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I bought this iClear case by Griffin:

iClear's transparent and unobtrusive design protects the iPod with a tough, polycarbonate two-piece shell that is strong enough to take the daily abuse of active lifestyles.

It has a rubberized back so it does not slip on an angled surface and retains the good looks of the iPod without covering it up in leather. I paid $19.99. It includes a clear plastic shield to protect the glass from wear and tear.

Everyone comments on the case and I love it.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a clear acrylic case over mine as well, with the plastic cover for the screen. Not sure how much protection this provides for impact over a soft case but I hope I never need to find out. It's the scratches I was really trying to prevent as the device was pulled in and out of pocket.


----------



## dave id (Apr 13, 2000)

Do those iclear cases have a plastic lid that hinges over the face, or is the face covered with a thin screen protector film, I can't tell from the photo.
My biggest concern was always protecting the glass face with a solid cover of sorts, how much protection do those films provide to the glass?


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I have the Belkin Leather Folio for my recently purchased touch. I wanted something stylish and very protective, and this product fills the bill. While it does offer access to the face with the flap open, I prefer to completely remove the touch for ultimate use.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dave id said:


> Do those iclear cases have a plastic lid that hinges over the face, or is the face covered with a thin screen protector film, I can't tell from the photo.
> My biggest concern was always protecting the glass face with a solid cover of sorts, how much protection do those films provide to the glass?


As mentioned in the post, there is indeed a clear plastic sheet over the glass to protect it.


----------



## dave id (Apr 13, 2000)

Sinc, your post does indeed refers to a clear plastic shield over the glass. 

I'm not sure if you're referring to a shield as a thin membrane like film over the glass to protect it from fingerprints, or a solid piece of plastic that swings away for use. 

I've read posts from others threads about case/ covers and it's never been clear to me when someone mentions plastic covers/shields/sheets/ what exactly they're referring to.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

where is the cheapest place to get that iclear sinc?


----------

